# ummm... are my fish doomed?



## cichlid420 (May 8, 2013)

*curious cichlid owner*

So I've had my tank running about a 2 months had my fish in collectively for about a month and I was told something today that kinda worries me. A guy from my local pet store told me I need aquarium Salt in my tank since I have cichlids but they aren't acting like anything is wrong. Is this a necessity it an option.


P.S. Came home from work tonight and tank was crystal clear


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't use salt in my cichlid tanks and they have been going fine. But lots of people do, but what they use is cichlid salts and not aquarium salt. It raises the mineral content of the water and hardens your water.


----------



## rayray74 (Mar 19, 2013)

i dont use salt in mine either, however i do use Kent cichlid essential.
Aquarium Water Conditions for Cichlid Aquariums: Kent Cichlid Essential Water Conditioner


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

Only time I use salt in a fresh water tank was when I had food mold. I still don't know til this day if that was what it was. I had no problems with my tanks and then white stringy stuff appeared. The LFS advised me to put kosher salt in the tank and it worked. It's the only time I've used salt. It also takes care of ick. I don't use it on a regular basis.


----------



## rift lake (Nov 8, 2012)

I use Cichlid Salt in my tank but it is not needed, main thing I see is when i started using salt alot of colors did pop real well.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

I only add salt if i have a sick or injured fish , but can not recall the last time i did that , my cichlids notice another fish injured and they go in to piranha mode . The cichlid salts have all essential and trace elements to match the water , and not all but some also buffer your ph


----------

